# Best Storage Vault for vehicle?



## mattyd (May 18, 2008)

Greetings: Here in OH we are quite limited as to where we can ccw. I need input on what type of securable, lockable vault for leaving in my vehicle. Ideally I will have 6 all keyed the same so each vehicle can have two and we (Wifee too!) can have one each when we travel. I have seen the $30 jobbies with a calbe at the gun shop and wonder just how secure they are. Any suggestions?


----------



## tboone (Jan 25, 2008)

The one you mentioned is the one I'm using, although I need to buy 2 more now and am not sure about how to get them all keyed the same...Hmmm...Anyways, they don't seem the most secure possibility as there is a slight crack (very slight, but still) between the safe halves that could be pried open. As much as I would love to have something more secure, this seems to be the best option available to us...Sucks, but I guess this is price of allowing politicians to dictate when/where we can carry.

While possible not entirely secure to a determined thief, these are fairly convenient and relatively easy to hide, so that can offset the lack of absolute security. Just keep it well hidden and don't tell anyone that you do this, but especially where the safes are.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have one of those with the cable - works fine. Short of a gun vault - that's about all there is. Some people have managed to get a gunvault or something similar to fit - but that's good be tough. I don't have that much room under mys eat. And the people who have done that see to hire someone to install it for them (at an auto custom place).

I don't think you'll ever get multiple ones keyed the same, however - a locksmith MIGHT be able to do it - don't know. The lock is pretty small. And, that would cost some $$$.

Just put different dabs of colored nail polish on the key and on top of the small safe.


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

How Bout somethin like this ?

I have one like this without the side handle and i think its great, skinny enough to fit most anywhere. plus a settable push button combo = no fiddleing with keys when you need in.

http://www.eaglefirearmsandaccessories.com/GUN_VAULT.php


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Good Id!


----------

